# cracking of laptop bios password



## manishrpvv (Nov 21, 2012)

i have dell labtop model no :inspiron N5030
i have bios password . when i start my computer. it is a white screen  . this computer system # 3QS7QP1-595B     is protected by a password authentication system. you cannot access the data on this computer without the correct password .
please type in the system or administrator password and press enter. please help me sir now what i do.


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

"Administrator" accounts usually have "Administrator" as the keyword, unless someone modify it.
Post says "Cracking of laptop BIOS password", but you said you've already have BIOS password!!

BTW, Is that your laptop?


----------



## manishrpvv (Nov 21, 2012)

gearbox said:


> "administrator" accounts usually have "administrator" as the keyword, unless someone modify it.
> Post says "cracking of laptop bios password", but you said you've already have bios password!!
> 
> Btw, is that your laptop?



yes it is my laptop but my younger brother annoyingly set the password in it


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

Reset CMOS


----------



## manishrpvv (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Reset CMOS



please explain in detail and is it a hdd password or bios password


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2012)

^r u sure its a BIOS password or any other application which is locking the system?


----------



## manishrpvv (Nov 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^r u sure its a BIOS password or any other application which is locking the system?



yes i am sure that it is bios password


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ Can u open the bottom panel of the lappy!! take out the CMOS battery for 10 mins(MAX) and put it back! and boot


----------



## manishrpvv (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^ Can u open the bottom panel of the lappy!! take out the CMOS battery for 10 mins(MAX) and put it back! and boot



yah i have tried this but it is saying that hdd is password protected how to access it


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

whats the HDD brand model no...
Mention it


----------



## manishrpvv (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> whats the HDD brand model no...
> Mention it



where i will found this


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 21, 2012)

post a photograph of the screen you see on the laptop..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Reset CMOS



Not possible in _most_ laptops.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2012)

You can't reset BIOS admin password just by resetting the CMOS (i.e. by taking out the battery). Actually reseting the CMOS is of no use there.
Only one 'legal' thing, that can reset the password is flashing the existing BIOS.

You can't reset BIOS admin password just by resetting the CMOS (i.e. by taking out the battery). Actually reseting the CMOS is of no use there.
Only one 'legal' thing, that can reset the password is flashing the existing BIOS.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2012)

^Even for that you need to know BIOS password.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

D6bmg :- afaik bios can't reflashed without the pass  and won't the bios resets when cmos battery is removed or I heard using jumpers fixes it?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 22, 2012)

Why dont you just ask your brother the password??


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Why dont you just ask your brother the password??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2012)

the BIOS password is not stored in CMOS



pratyush997 said:


> D6bmg :- afaik bios can't reflashed without the pass  and won't the bios resets when cmos battery is removed or *I heard using jumpers fixes it*?



Jumpers is for HDD


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> the BIOS password is not stored in CMOS
> 
> 
> 
> Jumpers is for HDD


NOpe..
For BIOS Pass Reset


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 22, 2012)

Although I shouldn't post this. But still here it is:


```
j11yrii1
```

Enjoy


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> NOpe..
> For BIOS Pass Reset



AFAIK jumpers are for some configuration changes for motherboard. Details are written on a paper which is stick inside the cabinet. They can be used for resetting the BIOS pass.



rajnusker said:


> Although I shouldn't post this. But still here it is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2012)

@rajnusker:

Delete your post please.
You know the reason. And you could have PM'ed him.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

@rajnusker... Delete post and pm the code to op


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2012)

@rajnusker: u posted BIOS password?
don't display passwords publicly please


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

MOds! Can you please edit his post!! ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2012)

^I don't think there's anything wrong in it. Its just a BIOS password (universal pass may be).


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I don't think there's anything wrong in it. Its just a BIOS password (universal pass may be).


I think it's a Master Pass for BIOS and if someone with wrong intention can easily clear the BIOS Pass protection!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2012)

^Don't worry, it won't work.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL @ password and people worrying about it ... even if its a correct BIOS password.. it would work only on that laptop  and with physical access to it.. take a  .. IMO if someone has set his password then he should just ask for it as he owns the laptop


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2012)

It is one of dell inspiron's master pass. Not many people have any idea about those set of master passwords. They are generally used by service center guys, that's all.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 23, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @rajnusker... Delete post and pm the code to op



:/

Will you guys just cool down.. Its will just unlock his specific machine. Stop freaking out.



d6bmg said:


> It is one of dell inspiron's master pass. Not many people have any idea about those set of master passwords. They are generally used by service center guys, that's all.



It is specific to that service tag. It will NOT work for any other inspiron model


----------

